# 2019 National Farm Machinery Show



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Just a reminder that the National Farm Machinery Show is this week in Louisville, KY. (The cartoon is from Corn Time but I couldn't get that part included.)


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We will be there Saturday.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Friday


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I want to go, but after these things followed me home last year, thought I better skip a year or so.





  








Lifetime10




__
r82230


__
May 3, 2018











  








Lifetime12




__
r82230


__
May 3, 2018








However, being they were available I found them more than useful last summer.





  








Load 03




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018











  








Load 04




__
r82230


__
Aug 1, 2018








Definitely a great show, one day doesn't hardly seem like enough time (at least at my pace ). But if you go for more than a day, that backpack might no be big enough either.

Enjoy yourselves.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

When I see the people at shows coming down the isles with bags for free stuff I hide my pens,etc.They aren’t going to buy anything anyway.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> When I see the people at shows coming down the isles with bags for free stuff I hide my pens,etc.They aren't going to buy anything anyway.


But that's how I replenish my pen supply.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Received a flyer in the mail the other day from GFC. They will be there with their new high density twin small square baler on display.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Already getting a bit behind on my spraying and seeding. I will pass again on the farm show this year.

Regards, Mike


----------

